# Quark had a seizure



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quark had a seizure early this morning. Quite out of the blue .... they were all sleeping under the blanket on the couch I called for them to come outside and Quark didnt come to the door which was odd because he is always the first one at the door. I went to find him and he was sitting on the couch in a weird position i picked him up and his eyes were just all over the place and he urinated on himself. I have never seen a dog have a seizure before so I was a little taken aback by the way he was. I picked him up after he was done being all tremors.
Called brad and he told me to keep an eye on him till he got home. I wrapped Quark and I in a blanket because he was really cold. when brad got home we went the vet and they did a check over to see if they could find the cause. by physical the couldnt but his temp is low and they did blood work. so for now the vet wants us to keep an eye on him to make sure he dosnt have another one. I hope that they can figure out the cause of it was. right now Quark is still very wobbly and when he stands he stands very wide. Im just gonna keep him wrapped u until he feels better. The vet said it could take up to 24 hours for him to get back to normal. 

I will give an update when the vet calls with the blood work results..


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awe poor Quark. I hope he doesn't have another one. Prayers are coming your way Adrienne and for Quark. I know you will take good care of him and keep him comfortable. *HUGS* to you both.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for Quark, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Poor Quark. Let's hope this is a one-off !

I forgot all about Mateo having a seizure several months back.
He's had no repeats. It was very frightening at the time, but he's been
perfectly normal since.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope he'll be okay. I was told by our vet that sometimes a dog can have a seizure just once or twice in it's life and that's it. My mom's friend owns a chi and she had a seizure once years ago and none since then. Venus had one, and she hasn't had more (yet).


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quarks blood work came back clean... The vet says that they don't know what caused it and because we don't know what happened in the first 4 years of his life we don't know if he had any head trama when he was younger so that could be the cause. So in a nutshell we don't know the cause....
I am praying he dosnt have anymore ...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Has he gotten any shots lately? my pom got seizure after her yearly shots, never again did she get them. Praying for Quark..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My sheltie who is nearly 15 has had them,he would have a few then nothing,a year later he may have another.Once he's over them he's back to normal ,you never know when they will happen.Just let him come out of it on his own but keep talking to him ,don't move him don't put your hands near his mouth as he could bite you,not knowing he's doing it.It's very frightening when it happens


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awe poor quark glad everything checked out hopefully that's the last of it Beau had a seizure at 8 weeks old and hasn't had one since it's so scary


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just hate not knowing what caused it! thank you all for your advice


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My Jose has been having them for 3 yrs now....just this past May they became close enough every 2 to 3 weeks that it was time for phenobarbital..He went 7 months with no seizures til the other night  He has had alot of test and unless its something serious ...u might never know what is the cause....I hope its a one time thing....


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad the bloodwork came back ok. Hope Quark doesn't get another one. Poor Quark. :-(


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor fella, hope he doesn't have a repeat any time soon. My parent's Jack Russel has had them once every couple of months for his whole life. He's 14 now and has never had any further problems from them so hopefully it will be the same for Quark.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a nightmare! Poor you & Quark!
Wishing you both well, hopefully this was a one time deal.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh my, many many thoughts and healing vibes heading his way! That must have been very scary!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope Quark is seizure free now. that's a long time for the recovery, isn't it? I thougth they recovered very soon after the seizure? Thank goodness Emmie only has 'partial' seizures, which mean she doesn't actually have the big seizures, just sees things that aren't there!! Sue


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I rescued a cane corso that suffered with seizures reguarly.
To begin with she oly had them ow and again but after 18 months began having them every week, then more regularly, eventually she was having such bad seizures that she had to be PTS.
She was on the heaviest dose of Pheno' at the end, for about 6 months, we then came home to her having had a massive seizure. After that seizure she was blind, incontinent and was 'attacking herself' if that makes sense?

To begin with she would be back to normal within minutes really but as they got worse she took longer to come around. Sometimes as long 2-3 days before she was really herself again.

I was told that was the worst the vet had ever seen but they had been casued by her previous owner using her as a 'bait dog' when she was a puppy.
We rescued her at only 5-6 months old and managed to love her until she was 22months when she really had to be PTS to prevent further suffering.

This was a lot of years ago though!

Here she is........our gorgeous Pheonix!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi please get back healthy little quark im sure you got so scared


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My sheltie had seizures and was on phenobarb....that is when I saw my 1st holistic vet who switched us to the raw diet and some herbs. He was 95% cured with these changes (and went off the phenobarb). 

When he did have the occasional episode in his later years I gave him Bach Flower Rescue Remedy at the onset and it really helped calm him. I highly recommend this!

Our Chi Clapton had one seizure a few months ago, but we attributed it to eating a wild mushroom while out in the field/grove/garden area. None since (fingers crossed).


----------

